# Anarchism!! july 17 2008.



## spaz1972 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok so this is what we do: we get together ONLY FOR PASSIVE MEETINGS.

then we all know that as anarchists we must do more than our share to strike back, So lets get it out to the world, july 17 2008 we all strike a massive blow agaisnt capitilism. why july 17? our great comrades of the spanish civil war. that struggle started on that day, and on that day we will blow them back into the past and the world will remember once more. tell every body, but remember NO GROUPS ACTIONS. we must act as individuals or in small tight groups. nothing bigger. Start internet blogs and post messages in ur town spray paint it on, JULY 17:REVOLT! RESIST! TAKE TO ARMS! imagine a simple city, then all the sudden riots break out through out the city, in every street, in every alley, in every part of the world. we could well make this one day grand, then we prepare for the next big day, or better yet we continue the fight for weeks, months years, give them all we got.

good luck comrades, no go and tell the world!- remember the day, JULY 17!!!

P.S. FUCK THE POLICE READING THIS!

»


----------



## Labea (Nov 19, 2007)

that's pretty damn soon.
couldnt you have picked July 17 of 2009?
or was it a unanimous vote?

....


----------



## absentreferent (Nov 22, 2007)

that's my birthday. not. cool. i swear to god if you ruin my birthday i will be pissed.


----------



## iamcrkt (Nov 22, 2007)

we should probably ruin his birthday now!

ok, moose ears anyone!?


----------



## ogre (Nov 22, 2007)

lets do it y not? we cant keep waiting for something to happen if people from all over fuck shit up i think we might be able to destabilize them or maybe its just a pipe dream fuck it it will be fun anyway whose bringing the beer?


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 27, 2007)

haha ur birth day sucks dude, hahaha so if u give a shit about any of this then repost and spread it, we cant wait any longer. the world needs the world to end.


----------

